# Knitting Club at A Coffee Shop?



## jim-jim (Aug 23, 2019)

Hi!

I am Jim, the Assistant Manager and Event Coordinator of a couple small Coffee Bars named Lola's. One is in Hyde park on Erie ave, the other is Downtown. I myself am not really a knitter, although I try. But I am trying to start a Knitting Circle at my shops and was told to come here. Would anyone be interested in doing a monthly or biweekly Knit meet up?
I have the space I am trying to use.

Located in Cincinnati, Ohio...

Just let me know and if enough people are interested I will set it up.
Thanks!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Hi and welcome, what country are you in?


----------



## LibertyRose (Feb 8, 2018)

Where are you located? That information might help!


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Which country?


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Where are you? I might be a long way from here.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Hope you are in Arizona!


----------



## woolywoman (Aug 21, 2011)

Reno would be nice


----------



## jim-jim (Aug 23, 2019)

Oh wow, sorry, I thought I included that. I am so sorry.
My shop is located In Cincinnati, Ohio in the U.S.
Exact address is Lola's 3425 Erie Avenue, Cincinnati Ohio 45208 if that helps.


----------



## nnyl (Oct 3, 2012)

Sounds good to me, but a long walk, sorry. Lynn


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

Wish I were there


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

Wish I were there


----------



## Aubreys gramma (Dec 26, 2014)

What a wonderful invitation, I hope other owners across the country follow suite. I’m in WA but love your idea.


----------



## josswoss (Jul 10, 2016)

Wonderful invite indeed, also wish I lived there. North Vancouver Island B.C.


----------



## ellen_purls (Sep 20, 2016)

Great idea Jim. My knitting/crochet group wanders around the city meeting at various coffee shops and libraries. The coffee shop owners do not charge us, but we spend a good amount on food and beverages (it is voluntary, but most do buy something, nobody is forced to spend money or shamed for being thrifty). We schedule with each coffee shop well in advance and we have an RSVP program with our crafters so we can tell the shop owner roughly how many to expect if they ask. The shop staff set aside an area for us and let us rearrange the furniture to suit our group needs, or as they get to know us they actually set up the area for us in advance. They very kindly do not require us to restore the tables and chairs to the original setting which is a blessing to us because usually it is the last to leave that would be burdened with that task. One barista even opens his shop just for us - he is normally closed in the evenings and so we are the only ones there (we fill the place). I am sure the coffee shops make a good profit, but we are getting something of value too and these are our most popular meeting spots. By the way, one coffee shop asked us not to come back after we had been coming for years (they gave us advance notice so we could just ease them off our schedule). Our group had become too large for them and they felt that it was time for us to move on. No hard feelings, we still drop in informally in groups or 2 or 3 if we just want a knit and chat. (Our group often exceeds 20 people). Happy knitting.......


----------



## jim-jim (Aug 23, 2019)

Yeah, I am not looking to charge anyone. And the more the merrier. We have a large space that we have just opened that I am looking to use, it can easily accommodate 40 people. I am not looking to force people to purchase drinks or anything like that. I really just want to provide community space.
Feel free to check out our Facebook page Lola's Coffee Cincinnati. Or email me at [email protected] and will see what I can do from my end.


----------



## NKC55 (Oct 16, 2016)

Another option; I used to host a weekly meeting at a Christian bookstore that let us use a room and they had a small coffee shop. Just an idea.


----------



## Granny21 (Feb 18, 2019)

I would love for this idea to catch on! I would go if there were one nearby.


----------



## vlsg56 (Nov 15, 2018)

Chrissy said:


> Hi and welcome, what country are you in?


Ohio is in the mid-west, USA.

Vickie


----------



## vlsg56 (Nov 15, 2018)

To those that have asked-Cinn., Ohio (USA).

Vickie


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Gee, I wish you were in So. California. Belonged to a knitting group that used to meet at an independent coffee shop. The atmosphere was very homey with comfortable chairs & sofas & the management reserved an area for our group which met one night a week from 4pm to closing. They had a good healthy food menu & many wonderful pastries; so many of us ate dinner there or bought snacks. However, they had issues with maintaining the building; as it was very old & they eventually went out of business. It was difficult for us to find another place to meet; but some of us from that group now meet at the food court in the mall. You have to walk a ways to find a place that serves coffee; so I miss that. 

Perhaps you could advertise in your local paper to encourage a knitting group to meet at your coffee shops. Maybe print flyers & distribute them to your customers. I'm sure some are knitters or have friends or relatives who might be interested. I'm sure you'll find a group or two of knitters to take you up on your generous offer. Let us know how you do.


----------



## kaytea (Dec 17, 2017)

Chrissy said:


> Hi and welcome, what country are you in?


He did say he was in Cincinnati Ohio , he is in the USA


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea but I am too far away.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

*Hello and welcome.*

You put in your original post where you are located. Duh!

What a lovely idea! Hope it works out well for you. Lots of knitters, crocheters, etc., out there who would love to meet other folks with the same crafts interests.


----------



## grannyfly81 (Feb 9, 2019)

Wish I lived in your area. There is no place near me that knitters or crocheted meet. Or I haven't found it yet. It is so nice of you to start something. Keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

Just put up a sign...knitters, crocheters, and other yarn crafters welcome on ....mornings....all are welcome! See what happens. I would like to join but Ohio is a little too far! Good luck.


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

.I wish I lived near you. I’d love to join in. Set up a little corner with a few chairs if you have the room. Perhaps you know a few people who knit or crochet. Invite them to come in one day a week. Once other knitters seethem more will follow


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

A few friends and I go to Dunkin'Donuts weekly to knit and chat. They don't mind at all. We usually get something from them to nibble/sip at, but it's not required.


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

That's a great idea.....I meet 2 nights a week at 2 different coffee shops for knit/crochet and socializing. We do buy drinks/food but it's also not required. My groups are on the smaller size, people come when they can. Also meet once a month at a local library.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Jim, how I wish you were here in Tallahassee, Florida, and starting a knitting group at a coffee shop here!

Thank you for wanting to start one! I think you'll get a lot of attendees.

Yes, you did mention where you are in your first post to us. I was so hoping that you were a lot closer to where I live.

Warmly,
Hazel


----------



## saxen (Jun 1, 2013)

I hope you get some takers! If I lived closer, I would come. It is hard to find places to meet. When our lys closed some of us started meeting at a couple of fast food places just to keep together but it was hard finding places we were welcome.


----------



## AutumnCrocus (Oct 20, 2016)

Sounds like a great idea and very generous on your part....but I live several states away. (


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello Jim and welcome from Midland, Mi. Contact the local yarn shops and let them know that knitters are welcome to meet at your shop . Good luck gettin going. All knitters love meeting in coffee shops, the library, the mall, and other public places.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Jim,
You can also try http://www.meetup.com/
You can start a group there also.

Welcome to the group.
Dick


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Put up a notice in your shops. And in local yarn shops.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

He is in the US


----------

